# Thermal computing is heating up



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Waste heat from computers could be used to add to their processing power, say physicists working in an emerging field known as phononics. The latest advance is a design for a thermal memory device that stores data as heat, not magnetism or electricity like existing computing devices.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16512-thermal-computing-is-heating-up.html


----------

